# Substrate Confusion!?!



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

If you have'nt already figured it out, im a newbie...

I would really like to turn my 55gal tank into a tropical paradise... however, there are many obstacles in my path... Being interested in Planted Tropical Aquariums is'nt easy, especially when you stay literally at the edge of the aquatic world... South Africa!

This is my first atempt at building a paradise so excuse my questions if they're a bit silly...

My main problem is that most of the major plant product manufacturers dont seem to ship products to South Africa... The only company i can rely on for support is HAGEN and TETRA... to name the most popular ones... There are a few others but these are the most common...

My heart was set on buying 3 bags of Eco-Complete Substrate but now i've been told this is'nt possible... There is no nutrient rich substrate available anywhere it seems close to where i stay... Nobody has any clue what laterite or flourite is...

What I would like to know is if i use strickly gravel in my tank... should i layer it using different types of gravel... What type of suplements are their for nutrients...

I would like to use black gravel and sand...

Please post any suggestions or thoughts you have on my problem...

THaNkS
   
OD_1

Ps, I've got a 55gal tank, 120W of lights, A 500L/hr power filter...

Also does anyone know what silicon carbide is... I saw something at an aquatic plant store that i thought was laterite but the guy who worked their told me it was silicon carbide...

:bathbaby:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have zero aquarium safe soil available then maybe look into garden potting soil?

I had no problems getting good growth with Sand and root tabs if you can find those.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the benefits of the more popular substrates, flourite/eco-complete/ADA, is that they have some nutrients in them and help promote plant growth. but you can get away with using regular substrate, some people even use regular pool sand. you do not need to layer your substrate.

even if you were to obtain the popular substrates, you would still need to provide nutrients for your plants. this is in either liquid form or powder form. you also have to provide your plants with a form of lighting to also help promote growth. and depending on the type of plants you want, will determine the amount of light you need. this also leads to whether or not you need to inject CO2. this can be in the form of DIY, pressurized, or using seachem's excel.

you do not need all the fancy stuff that a lot of people on this board use. you can get away with using regular stuff and still put together an amazing aquascape. it just depends on your level/depth of imagination. just read the stickies in the various forums, and see how you can apply them.

just take your time and you'll achieve your goal. good luck!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out the El Natural forum, you can find dirt just about anywhere. Many of us are running hybrid tanks using soil as the substrate with CO2 injection and higher light levels. If you don't have a source for all the high tech goodies this may be a good solution for you. look into the (El Natural with a twist) thread. AaronT has a good journal going on his tanks. I don't mineralize the soil like he does and have good results also with just dumping my topsoil in the tank. Remember plants have grown in dirt for years. 

Brian


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You can grow plants just fine with plain gravel... you just need to ensure adequate nutrients through the water column.

The "fancy" substrates do give you a slight headstart with a planted tank but are by no means a requirement to grow plants. 

And I absolutely *hate* any type of layered substrate; too much pussyfooting around to avoid mixing them and getting whatever is used underneath into the water column.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As has been stated, 'fancy substrates', are not a 'must' by any means. Here's a thread which shows how Matt set up his tank using a particular substrate. Substitute whatever substrate you end with for his Soilmaster, protocol's the same. The one thing to keep in mind is to not use substrates which are too large, because you'll have difficulties maintaining plants rooted. If you don't have access to mulm from another tank, try seeing if your local lfs will provide you with some next time they clean out their tanks. Or even offer to help them clean out some tanks for the mulm as 'payback'.


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!!! Thanks alot guys I really did'nt expect such alot of great information...

You guys really put the sunshine back into my project!

However should i go for a finer grain rather than a bulky one of 3-5mm...

Also i've heard often that you should never use rocks and shells that you have found in the ocean for tropical tanks...

Is there no exception to this rule... I've got a great shell that i was hoping to put into the tank... I live close to the sea and its hard to walk pass some of the great natural decoration that washes up onto the shore...

Thanks tons for all the great help...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i think if you add sea shells or rocks such as limestone, will cause the hardness of your water to rise, which for the most part is not the best for your typical planted tank.

you don't want to use too fine of a substrate, as it can possibly cause problems for plants to root properly. but as bert mentioned, you don't want to use to large of a substrate either because it will make planting more difficult.


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip FreYdo, but i was wondering is 3-5mm gravel was acceptable... Also, could one shell really make a difference...

THanKs AgAiN!!!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

actually any size gravel/substrate is acceptable. boulders are acceptable as long as you're able to use it effectively. people tend to shy away from large size substrates because it's usually harder to plant stem plants. but 3-5mm gravel is a good size according to my ruler 

if the shell is plastic and aquarium safe, it won't make any difference. but a real sea shell could be difference between having a flawless experience to pulling your hair out trying figure out what's causing you so many problems. i personally don't know if one sea shell will be the deal breaker in your design.

all i can say is give it a try and at the least you will have one item to look at if you experience problems.

good luck!


----------

